# R7 360 vs 750 Ti



## dfg555 (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't care about noise, overclocking potential, temperatures, power consumption or any other proprietary stuff. All I care about is who wins at 1080p on the latest modern titles on medium-high settings. I'm on a strict budget. Please don't recommend to buy a used item instead.

http://www.centrecom.com.au/asus-radeon-r7-360-2gb-gddr5-graphics-card

http://www.centrecom.com.au/gigabyte-gtx750ti-oc-2gb-ddr5-1085mhz1163mhz-128bit-divgahdmi-pci-e30


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 19, 2015)

R7 360 is a refresh of R7 265. We know that R7 265 is quite a bit more powerful than 750 Ti so R7 360 is, on average, more powerful than the 750 Ti.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_750_Ti/25.html


----------



## KainXS (Sep 19, 2015)

the R7 360 has a cut down bonaire core(same as 260) four


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 19, 2015)

R7 360 is a rebrand of the R7 260. Bonaire is weaker than GM107; the 360 should be slower than the 750 Ti.

The R7 370 is the R7 265 and is faster than the GTX 750 Ti.


----------



## Jeffredo (Sep 21, 2015)

Its a slightly higher clocked R7 260, not a rebrand of the R7 265.  I own both right now (a Gigabyte R7 360 and an EVGA GTX 750 Ti Superclock).  The GTX 750 Ti is absolutely the more powerful of the two.


----------



## xvi (Sep 21, 2015)

Fourstaff said:


> R7 360 is a refresh of R7 265. We know that R7 265 is quite a bit more powerful than 750 Ti so R7 360 is, on average, more powerful than the 750 Ti.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_750_Ti/25.html





Jeffredo said:


> Its a slightly higher clocked R7 260, not a rebrand of the R7 265.  I own both right now (a Gigabyte R7 360 and an EVGA GTX 750 Ti Superclock).  The GTX 750 Ti is absolutely the more powerful of the two.


Looks like Jeffredo is right, according to this AnandTech article. While the R7 265 is faster than the 750 Ti, the R7 360 appears to be based off the 260 (non-x even), which is slower at most everything except compute (source, AnandTech bench).


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 21, 2015)

Opps, my mistake.


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 21, 2015)

dfg555 said:


> I don't care about noise, overclocking potential, temperatures, power consumption or any other proprietary stuff. All I care about is who wins at 1080p on the latest modern titles on medium-high settings. I'm on a strict budget. Please don't recommend to buy a used item instead.
> 
> http://www.centrecom.com.au/asus-radeon-r7-360-2gb-gddr5-graphics-card
> 
> http://www.centrecom.com.au/gigabyte-gtx750ti-oc-2gb-ddr5-1085mhz1163mhz-128bit-divgahdmi-pci-e30


 Yep, the GTX 750ti is definitely the more powerful of the two so if those are your options then go for that.

If your price is a little bit more flexible, you can try this instead
http://www.centrecom.com.au/msi-radeon-r7-370-armor-2x-oc-2gb-gddr5-graphics-card
Though I think you will be just as happy with the GTX 750ti.


----------

